# Difference?



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I was wondering what the difference is between the Wintec 250, 500, and 2000. I know I'm going to get a Wintec because it's what I can afford. I was wondering what the difference is that makes their prices so different. If the 250 is a good saddle for 3-4x a week riding, that's the one I am going to get. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

The higher the number, the more customization options you get for both yourself and your horse. If you plan on riding multiple horses of different sizes, or just want to get the best possible fit for your horse, I would at least get the 500. Its got the easy change gullet and the cair panels, which I think are the best things about the Wintecs.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I like the 500 better, but it depends on how much I save up when I get my horse. If I save around 600, I'll get the Wintec 500 (It's only 400 on dover, but I need money for girth, stirrups, etc.) If I save around 400, I'll have to get the 250. I thought that the 250 had the easy change gullet but it doesn't. What is CAIR?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Cair means air pannels.

Wow, that is crazy cheap!! I paid 550 for my 500 with flocked pannels, and it was second hand!!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Really? It's like 400 w/o CAIR, and 440 w/ CAIR on Dover.

I was wondering - I just found this saddle package. What kind of quality do you think this is? About the same as Kincade?

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=979e5044-630b-489b-9563-71004cae83b3


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

erm....i'd probably save my $$ and buy the wintec


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too. I just wasn't sure so I wanted opinions. I'm probably going to get my Wintec! Thanks guys!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you borrow and try wintec? My understanding is that 250 is basically same is 500 comfort-wise, the only difference 500 has those changeable gullets. I did get 500 and since I use it just on one horse I didn't need that gullet kit, so I was thinking I should of just go with 250 (100+ less).


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I might be able to test ride one. I know I can't on Dover, but another might. My horse is real easy to fit, so I might buy the 250, then if it doesn't fit, exchange it for the 500.


----------

